# Lets Talk About Wax



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I was going to wax the OB today and it got me to thinking, what kind of wax do other people use? I've waxed the TT once before and used Meguiar's Gold Class Paste Wax. I never stopped to ask or see if there was a special wax you're supposed to use. I would assume since it's a fiberglass body any type of paste wax that was clear coat safe and non-abrasive would be fine.

Any other opinions out there? Just curious.

Mike


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

My dealer threw in a can of Gel Gloss and I really like it. Easy "wax on, wax off Daniel-son" and it's cheap.


----------



## garyb1st (Dec 6, 2007)

Airboss said:


> My dealer threw in a can of Gel Gloss and I really like it. Easy "wax on, wax off Daniel-son" and it's cheap.


My dealer sold me a coating called Xyilon. Not cheap and the salesman told me they would clean the trailer before putting it on. For what they charged, I expected they would have detailed the outside of the unit. To be honest, I don't see any difference.

Anyone else have the Xyilon coating put on?

Is it still necessary to wax the unit?


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Has anyone used the spray-on type of wax you get at a car wash? I have a really nice car wash by my house that can accommodate my 23RS (a stall set up for a tractor trailer). I have used that wax on my truck for a couple of years and it seems to work pretty well. The water beads off the truck nicely and it gives the truck a really nice gloss and it last for a couple of months. The wax is easy to apply and the process is cheap enough to do monthly if you like. It also is allot less tiring than trying to wash a camper in the Texas heat. I was thinking about doing it this weekend but I wanted feedback from some of the "Camping Pros". I know nothing can beat a hand wax but this process can get me through to the cooler months.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I just did my 32BHDS and used Meguiar's Gold Class Paste Wax as it was recommended by my RV dealer. looks great !!


----------



## Junebug (Aug 10, 2008)

I use a jug of Wash and Wax, only $6 a jug, and the RV looks pretty good. I know you get what you pay for, so am I just wasting my time or does this stuff realy lay down some protective wax?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I picked my wax for the Outback based on the ease of use. If it's too much work/time, I probably will avoid it so I went with a spray on that
is easy to apply and remove called ProtectAll. For my truck and cars I use Zaino Z2.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I just did my 32BHDS and used Meguiar's Gold Class Paste Wax as it was recommended by my RV dealer. looks great !!


Dido here...... I use Meguiar's on all of my cars so it seemed only natural to use on the OB. It's nice to know your dealer recommended it and I didn't screw something up by using an automotive style paste wax. I also agree that it looks great. My shoulders are about to fall off afterwards, but you can't beat the shine it gives.

Mike


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Junebug said:


> I use a jug of Wash and Wax, only $6 a jug, and the RV looks pretty good. I know you get what you pay for, so am I just wasting my time or does this stuff realy lay down some protective wax?


We use the same stuff on a regular basis - yesterday when we washed we used regulary soap (no wax) and then used the wash/wax stuff - there was difinately some wax on the trailer when we started from the previous wash. I am not sure it is enough for a whole year (we do a full wax once a year), but I think it is enough to protect it between waxes.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

Protect All !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Spray on the wipe off !!!! http://www.protectall.com/rvs.htm


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Protectall. Its pretty good. If you need to get bug stuff off, I use the meguirs NXT wax.

Turtle wax Ice spray is good if you are in a hurry. its pretty easy.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I use Eagle one spray on nano wax or turtle wax spray. Then I use a buffer and buff it off. Followed by a quick towel. I do it once a year. Still looks good. I wash it with the Eagle one soap too or the wash and wax stuff. I wish I had a truck stop that could spray on a wax. I think I would go that way but im just lazy.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NuFinish


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

I better not!







(post #3 last line)

What a very nice topic about waxing your umm... Outback.

There is a lot of good information on Outbackers.

Everyone around here is so helpful!

MaeJae


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

Rip said:


> Protect All !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Spray on the wipe off !!!! http://www.protectall.com/rvs.htm


x2! I took my father in law's recommendation. He's been full timing for 10 years now, and has owner an RV of some sort for almost 40 years. He swears by the stuff. It works great, is east to use, and also works perfectly for my truck and the DWs car.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> I better not!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love this place! Sharp as a tack MaeJae, nothing gets past you !!







Im just glad i wasnt the one talking about how sore my arm was...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Protect-all for the normal bi-annual wash & wax.

Meguires makes a line of boat waxes that are allegedly chemically formulated for fiberglass finishes. This Spring I used the Color Restorer product I had used on the boat and it was perfect for removing ALL the stubborn streaks and smudges. The gutter black line and the stains on the front cap were GONE and the true white color was back... I mean like brand new gone.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I better not!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love this place! Sharp as a tack MaeJae, nothing gets past you !!







Im just glad i wasnt the one talking about how sore my arm was...








[/quote]


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> I better not!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Oh Mj... you are quick.

Way too much work to wax my stinger. I use Protect all for the OB, Boat and truck. Just a lil rub and I'm all done!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

MaeJae said:


> What a very nice topic about waxing your umm... Outback.
> 
> There is a lot of good information on Outbackers.
> 
> Everyone around here is so helpful!


Yeah, you better not go there. If we were to describe the appearance of Protect-All and how you apply it we'd get the site shut down.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

BoaterDan said:


> What a very nice topic about waxing your umm... Outback.
> 
> There is a lot of good information on Outbackers.
> 
> Everyone around here is so helpful!


Yeah, you better not go there. If we were to describe the appearance of Protect-All and how you apply it we'd get the site shut down.








[/quote]

Dang.... I just can't!









MaeJae







<<< I guess I _am_ sunshine and goodness!










*(







)*


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

MaeJae said:


> MaeJae
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I've never waxed the whole trailer just the front with meguire's cleaner/wax. This past weekend I used meguire's quick detailer to get the oxidation off of the front since it was getting pretty dull.

I'll have to check out the protect all, sounds like it works well.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

camping479 said:


> I've never waxed the whole trailer just the front with meguire's cleaner/wax. This past weekend I used meguire's quick detailer to get the oxidation off of the front since it was getting pretty dull.
> 
> I'll have to check out the protect all, sounds like it works well.


Think of the protect-all as a good easy to apply top wax, including having UV protection. It is not the same thing as a cleaner/wax product - i.e. it won't remove a lot of oxidation. I applied the protect-all after I cleaned off the black lines and oxidation with the Meguires color restorer.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

This may sound crazy, but I found that Turtle Wax Bug, Tar & Sap remover takes care of the dark streaks. It also demolishes any bugs on the front end. I tried it in a small area at first to see if it damaged the fiberglass body. No apparent damage and it cut through just about everything. A paste wax applied afterward and the TT looked great!

Mike


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Rollrs45 said:


> This may sound crazy, but I found that Turtle Wax Bug, Tar & Sap remover takes care of the dark streaks. It also demolishes any bugs on the front end. I tried it in a small area at first to see if it damaged the fiberglass body. No apparent damage and it cut through just about everything. A paste wax applied afterward and the TT looked great!
> 
> Mike


I don't think the damage, if any, would be apparent for a while. the thing I like about the Meguire's Color Restorer is it's made for fiberglass. It may be a bunch of marketing BS, but that gets it bonus points in my ignorant mind.


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

I use "NU Finish" car wax on mine once every year, she looks great, and no black streaks


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

*On a serious note, I went on a Protect all marathon this weekend. I waxed the 23RS, 2500HD, Grand Marquis, and my son's Trooper. They all look great. It took about an hour to wash and wax the Truck. The stuff is easy to use, spray on wipe off. Don't have to worry about over spray because it makes the fender flares look great also. The OB took a bit longer to do, About 2.5 hours. 9 Bucks at Wal-Mart, give it a try! *


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

This is what I use on my Outback.Fastwax Great on the outside and the inside. I use it on the tub/shower, glass, sinks, fiberglass. Works on about everything and super easy to use. Cleans black streaks, bug etc. too.......................


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I use NuFinish on our rig, easy on/easy off and looks great.


----------



## AZthunderations (Aug 21, 2008)

A little background: I was, and still am, in the auto restoration business. We do a lot of high dollar show cars as well as many real nice drivers, metal and fiberglass. Of course the primary concern is to keep the shine without getting all the little swirl marks or scratches that show up on concours paint finishes. 
Prior to clear coats, many cleaner/polishes had a little "grit" in them to help clean. That grit also scratched. After clear coats became popular, the grit was gone and chemicals appeared in waxes to help clean. If you check all the different manufacturors of waxes, you will find that they are all about the same. The spray on/wipe off is great for a quick job. The old paste wax is good if you don't get something in the rag that causes scratches as you wipe it on. Wash and wax products are great as they add a little wax each time you wash.
Whats the biggest problem: using the old circular motion to apply any wax product. That motion will allow the sunlight to reflect off of any minut scratches that you make when appling the product. Wax in a back and forth motion from front to back, not up and down. The eye can't see a faw on the horizontal very well, but on the vertical or in circles will be very noticable.
Bug and tar removers will remove any wax product you have previously applied, so after using, reapply a good coat of wax.
Fiberglass gel coats, urathane clear coats, epoxy finishes, and most any automotive type finish can use the same polish/wax and look really nice. If you use any cleaner, reapply wax, even if the product says it's a combo cleaner/polish.
Everyone that has posted here has named a favorite or name brand product and I would use any of them. They are all excellant and used properly will provide protection and shine.
I have found that the more often you polish, the easier it is to do. Polishing polish is much less work then polishing a gel coat or raw paint. Do it once a month and spend a couple hours or do it once a year and spend a weekend.
I find myself doing a little polish on the trailer almost every time I go camping. After a few trips, it's all done and ready to start over. The great thing is that the trailer never looks bad and any streaks are in the wax, not the finish.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

AZthunderations said:


> A little background: I was, and still am, in the auto restoration business. We do a lot of high dollar show cars as well as many real nice drivers, metal and fiberglass. Of course the primary concern is to keep the shine without getting all the little swirl marks or scratches that show up on concours paint finishes.
> Prior to clear coats, many cleaner/polishes had a little "grit" in them to help clean. That grit also scratched. After clear coats became popular, the grit was gone and chemicals appeared in waxes to help clean. If you check all the different manufacturors of waxes, you will find that they are all about the same. The spray on/wipe off is great for a quick job. The old paste wax is good if you don't get something in the rag that causes scratches as you wipe it on. Wash and wax products are great as they add a little wax each time you wash.
> Whats the biggest problem: using the old circular motion to apply any wax product. That motion will allow the sunlight to reflect off of any minut scratches that you make when appling the product. Wax in a back and forth motion from front to back, not up and down. The eye can't see a faw on the horizontal very well, but on the vertical or in circles will be very noticable.
> Bug and tar removers will remove any wax product you have previously applied, so after using, reapply a good coat of wax.
> ...


A lot of good pointers! Thanks for your info.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have just waxed the trailer with something that is called Rejex (about $20 a bottle), I found out about this from an airplane pilot. When flying the bugs that build up on the front of a plane are bad, but after using this wax, you can just wipe them off with a damp rag. I have coated my truck with it in the beginning of the summer, and have been on the beach and around saltwater spray all summer (Salt water will strip wax off anything really quick) and the truck still has the coating on it.


----------

